# formular drucken



## LennysProject (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Ich programmiere gerade ein Programm in vb6, das auf eine Access-DB zugreift. soweit so gut.
Nun habe ich aber das Problem, das ich die Daten drucken möchte und da fängt das Problem an. Wie kann ich die zu druckenden Daten auf einer Din A4 Seite anordnen und dann so ausdrucken. Die einzige möglichkeit die ich bisher gefunden habe ist printform. Doch eine Form kann ich nicht so groß wie eine Din A4 Seite machen 
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?
Danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Operator_Jon (7. Januar 2005)

Wer sagt denn das du das Formular nicht so groß machen kannst?

```
'Drucken
    w = 21 * 567
    h = 29.7 * 567
    ow1 = Form1.Width
    oh1 = Form1.Height
    
    Form1.Width = w
    Form1.Height = h
    
    Form1.PrintForm
    
    Form1.Width = ow1
    Form1.Height = oh1
```
Jetzt musst du nurnoch berechnen wo du deine zu druckenden Elemente platzierst


----------



## LennysProject (7. Januar 2005)

das problem ist nur, das die Formgröße von der Bildschirmauflösung abhängig ist und deshalb bei mir bei height ca. 15360 schluss ist


----------



## Operator_Jon (8. Januar 2005)

Komisch...
Bei mir hatte das hervorragend geklappt und beim Rechner meiner Ma auch (der grade mal eine Auflösung von 800x600 hat..)
Sorry, aber ich kann auch noch nicht sooooo gut VB und deßhalb war das alles was ich dir anbieten konnte :-(


----------

